# I have 3 mice to introduce... all varying ages.. advice??



## jburgess (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello, got my first mouse as a single because she had a URI, thats all gone with antibiotics... "Cheddar" is about 8 weeks old.... i knew i need to get her friends so i have picked up 2 other mice from ( i know im bad) a feeder breeder... "Swiss" is about 3.5 weeks old and the other "Gouda" is only about 2.5 weeks old. He said i could take whatever i wanted as long as their eyes were open... im watching them intently to see if they are eating and drinking.. which they are and i'v offered kitten milk and bread. How should i go about introducing "Swiss" and "Gouda" to my other older mouse? ther is quite a size difference! Thanx for the advice!!


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Your new mice are really too young to have been separated from their mum so I would definitely wait a week or so before introducing them to Cheddar otherwise you may find that they get bullied by her and don't get enough food.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Ann is right jburgess. Let the two new babies settle in first to make sure they are okay and they have had a week or two to mature a bit. They are all relitively young so that`s a bonus. Introductions are best done in the morning when mice are usually alert and up and about. If you disturb them while sleeping to put them all together, this can usually result in stand-offs and nervous mice. Also make sure you introduce them when you have two or three days with them and don`t need to leave to go anywhere within the few hours when you introduce them. This is just a precaution to make sure they all get on and one does`nt start to get aggressive, although at this age, you should`nt have too many issues. Just the initial squeaking and `who are you` kind of looks and sniffing!

Well done on getting Cheddar some little friends.  They will have a life now.


----------

